# Computer won't shut down. Groupmanager.exe?



## jackthehat (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi folks,

I am running XP SP3 which is fully updated and has no virus/trojan/malware issues. The system will not shut down. I have discovered that if I end the process called Groupmanager.exe then the computer will shut down .

Any ideas?


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Groupmanager.exe might be malicious. See here for more details.


----------



## jackthehat (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Balaji,

Yes, I also just read that a few minutes ago. You also answered another question of mine last week. Do you remember? I was having trouble with IE7 intermittently not connecting to the internet and I was unable to resolve the issue. Perhaps this groupmanager.exe might have something to do with it.
Do you recommend I post this on the virus/trojan forum?


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

I am not able to get any definitive answer as to whether it is malware, that is why I did not send you to the virus/malware forum. Given its effect on your computer's shutdown, it certainly behaves like malware. Have you tried going into msconfig and prevented it from starting up in the first place? It if it starts up in spite of that, I would say it is malware, then you need to go the malware forum and see if someone there can help you out.


----------



## jackthehat (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Balaji

It's fixed now! I tried msconfig and it showed me where the groupmanager.exe file was located. It was part of an old program installation that I no longer use. I ended the process and deleted the file and now everything's working fine again.

You're a star my friend. Thanks for your help!


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

You are welcome, and good luck!


----------



## F33L (Mar 16, 2009)

Tech Support my ***.. i just cleaned it its a trojan and it also hits the registry files.. so you might wanna look there too my friend.. i realised it within seconds i got it and was removed even before i rebooted once..


----------



## thesailor (Mar 29, 2009)

I've had this problem, my xp wont shut down no matter what. I found this file "groupmanager.exe" to be the cause of all my troubles. I just stopped it and deleted it immediately. I dont know where it came from. Everything works just fine now.


----------



## wick3dclownz (Apr 12, 2009)

i found that my copy of groupmanager.exe was in a application that i installed, got angry at it bc it sucked and removed it but the file and installer were still in the program directory in windows. i found my copy in mkv to avi converter. dont waste ur time with this program.


----------



## Filkolev (Jun 24, 2009)

I also had this problem for several days. We experienced some power blackouts and I decided they were responsible. After trying everything I could find through Google, applied system restore, etc., I finally restarted the PC after ending groupmanager.exe. I checked it and it was part of Sandboxie, which i disabled on startup to speed it up. Disabling the groupmanager.exe solved the issue. Of course I found this article after I Googled groupmanager.exe... Thanks for the advice!


----------



## receptionfades (Jul 28, 2009)

unlike these other folks, i have repeatedly tried to uninstall the groupmanager program, found in a folder called 'Geniune Service' which i downloaded accidentally trying to get microsoft net 2.0 framework. the misspelling had me suspicious from the first moment, so i stopped it in task manager, removed it with the control panel, took it out of the start up in msconfig, and then deleted the files. every time i start my computer up though, there it is. i've run anti-virus scans and registry cleaners, and i'm still having this same problem. any ideas?


----------



## Emzies (Oct 26, 2009)

To Fix the Problem:

I have a Windows XP and it refused to shutdown after I installed a media player onto my computer so first I figured out that groupmanager.exe was preventing the shutdown next I deleted it. 

1. Find groupmanager.exe by going to START---> SEARCH ---> ALL FILES AND FOLDERS ---> TYPE GROUPMANAGER wait to see what comes up

2. When it comes up it will say the location of the file next to the name e.g. C:\WINDOWS\media player..... this last file is the program that groupmanager is found in. 

3. To fully remove the problem now go to START ---> CONTROL PANEL ---> ADD AND REMOVE PROGRAMS ----> click the program it was found in, my eg. was media player and uninstall the program

4. In the search box, if the groupmanager is still coming up leave open, then click Ctrl + Alt + Del to open windows task manager

5. Choose Processes from the tabs, and click username so that YOUR username is the first to come up on the list. 

6. Find groupmanager.exe ---> right click ---> end process

7. Now open up the search results again and click and delete... check it is also deleted from the recyling bin.. 

8. FINISHED 

I hope this helps anyone, I tried to make it as detailed as possible  
Email me if you need to know more..


----------

